

Stop Doing Shit You Hate - zobront
http://zachobront.com/stop-doing-shit-you-hate/

======
sunir
Success is borne on the back of work you hate. The difference between the top
and the rest are those who persevered through the grinding, gruelling agony of
doing what it takes to get where they wanted to go. If you only have the self-
discipline to work on a project that excites you tomorrow, you can only work
on projects that last one day.

It's probably your hate that is holding you back from doing the work that is
essential. You have to let the hate go and just do the work you really need to
do.

